# Dumbbell Lateral Raise ;How much can you lift?



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I am kinda good on all major muscle groups except of shoulders !

I can only do 12kg (10 reps)most each hand for Dumbbell Lateral Raise and feel so stupid and weak when doing it!

So i would like to know how much you lads could do on this exercise

Thanks


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

no need to go heavy anyway mate, i only go up to 25s but i could do more if i wanted, i dont think its needed.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

It's not a heavy weight exercise. Who cares how much you lat raise, it's all about the form. I would far prefer 10 good reps of 12kg than 10 shi.t reps of 14.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think there's really a point of asking this question. This exercise is one of the most abused form-wise so you can get wide range of answers here:

amount of lifted weight = directly proportionate to the degree of form abuse

If you take swinging, elbow-bending out of laterals and introduce 1-2sec. hold on top of the movement then I would say 8.5kg is my max for 10reps.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I use cables mostly, pump out the reps, nice pump, one arm at a time back2back


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Small muscle so only need a small weight. As mentioned already it's all about the form on this exercise, i see so many people doing it so wrong by going too heavy.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I go down in weight with no rest starting at 7.5kg, 5kg, and the little 2.5kg doing as many as i can or until form goes out of the window. I like the funny looks I get when my shoulders are burning i'm struggling with the 2.5's and young lads not knowing i've just done two sets with the other weights. My shoulders are lagging at the moment


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

markus ruhl does 45s.....hes a freak..but his form is appauling. around 7.5 - 12.5 is enough for me (7-15 reps). sometimes ill go crazy and do 20s with all sorts of swing, but it just ends up hitting my traps a lot more and ill do shrugs if i want more trap


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i run the rack

do 35s for 10-12

then 25 for 10-12

then 15 for as many as i can those 15 are very heavy


----------

